# 2nd Annual Grand River Carpfest! July 28th



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

A small #14 treble helps to hold the doughball. But I like to use a single hook with corn. I get tired of tying 3-way swivels setups, and usually tie a leader to the main-line with a slip-sinker at the barrel-swivel.
I was wondering what you seasoned carp-meisters like to use?
And some think that the spoon-sized shredded wheat sticks together better than the mini-wheats....or is it the other way around.....I have found that you should keep 'em dry until you put them on your hook........
Will anyone be trying good 'ol crawlers, homemade recipes...or anything else? There are alot of other fish around...bass, cats, walleyes, sheephead up the..........
Please leave your cameras at home, as I've been known to perform lewd acts on bugle-mouths & I don't need any evidence taken that may be later used in a court-of-law......


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> As for frosted or non-frosted shredded wheat it all depends on your philosophical approach to carp fishing. Purists, holding to the sanctity of tradition spurn the use of frosted shredded wheat as an afront to the dignity of their sport. They liken the use of such enticements as akin to snagging native brook trout in a remote wilderness stream. Others will use whatever has proven capable of luring a carp into tasting the morsel embedded upon a hook.
> 
> I checked the Grand River Carp Regulations and found that from a point 200 yards downstream of the lowermost cofferdam below Pearl St. upstream to a point midway between the axis of a line formed by the dissection of the Leonard St. Bridge and Sixth St. Bridge anglers are free to use whatever type of shredded wheat they choose with the exception of Cinnomon Crunch which is no longer offered by Kellogs due to the carp's insatiable appectite for that particular tidbit.


LMAO! Classic! I may pop down there at some point in the a.m. If for nothing more than to provide the usual entertainment of me chasing two little ones all over the east side walk way.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

itchn2fish said:


> A small #14 treble helps to hold the doughball. But I like to use a single hook with corn. I get tired of tying 3-way swivels setups, and usually tie a leader to the main-line with a slip-sinker at the barrel-swivel.
> I was wondering what you seasoned carp-meisters like to use?
> And some think that the spoon-sized shredded wheat sticks together better than the mini-wheats....or is it the other way around.....I have found that you should keep 'em dry until you put them on your hook........
> Will anyone be trying good 'ol crawlers, homemade recipes...or anything else? There are alot of other fish around...bass, cats, walleyes, sheephead up the..........
> Please leave your cameras at home, as I've been known to perform lewd acts on bugle-mouths & I don't need any evidence taken that may be later used in a court-of-law......


My setup is simple!
8lb. test mono
Barrel swivel tied to the end of the line
A 2-3 foot leader of the same test
Single #4 or #2 straight shank hook
Regular shredded wheat dipped into the water a bit and kneaded to make a large doughball
Used plain or dipped in a flavoring (usually peanut butter), but I've used anise, vanilla extract, peach schnaaps, etc.

The key to hooking into carp is patience. You must let the fish take the bait and begin to swim away with it. I drop my rod tip as the fish swims away, letting him go for 3 or 4 feet and then ram the hook home.

A pair of long nosed pliers or forceps is invaluable in getting the hook out after the fish has been landed.

A camera? Of COURSE a camera will be present and ready to use at an instant notice for photo ops!......:lol:

Crayfish are also effective for carp as well as other fish that lurk below.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Jul 5, 2007)

Is chumming dough balls against the rules? :lol:


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i'll proly be there


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DUDES & Dude-ettes....I'm totally geeked & can't wait to get slimed. A #14 is a pretty small treble that you could use, but a #8 treble is what most use that like trebles. I like single, straight-shanked hooks also. And pliers will be very useful to you & maybe a towel or squeegee to help remove large deposits of carp-slime accumilated during the release of the fish.
Sometimes with the egg sinker set-up, the sinker will roll during the bite, or the carp will sometimes take the line around a rock while you're letting him go before setting the hook. So those that like 3-ways (i don't swing that way, but would be willing to try it once or twice) will get better contact with the bottom during your drift & will get tangled in the rocks a bit less.
I heard from Brother Buzz that Berkleys Carp Bait in strawberry-flavour is really good on the channel cats. The water is low (like every stream in the entire state) but not real clear, so even a heavy 12 lb leader shouldn't hinder people from getting bit.
What size egg sinkers were working for you last Sat Mr. W? I'm thinking 3/8 oz. Or were you using a differant type of sinker?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm in for sure now, Mike I'll see ya down there around 8 or so, shreaded wheat in hand.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I was down there[4th st. dam] for a while today and watched two young boys put a serious whuppin' on the carp on the west side. Their biggest one was about 12 pounds. I myself caught zero carp[going on 5 years now,excluding bow and arrow],but I stung just about every other fish down there. I would suggest the log right in the middle as a home base and bring your "sea legs".

BTW,the minnows are sparse down there right now.You can find them at another area downstream with good accessibilty(boat launch).

Good luck on Saturday to all the compeditors


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw a guy wade fishing the Grand up by the Knapp St. Bridge out by Knapp and Grand River Dr. I used to live out there and NEVER saw it so low!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it, we're heading north for the weekend. Otherwise I would have offered my place (Jenison).

However I think a late Oct./Nov. Grand steelhead outting would be a good time. I will offer my house for a cookout afterwards. Something to keep in mind for the near future.

Mitch


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Mitch said:


> However I think a late Oct./Nov. Grand steelhead outting would be a good time. I will offer my house for a cookout afterwards. Something to keep in mind for the near future.
> 
> Mitch


cough...cough...gag,gag, excuse me??? You better get a pair of waders and get familiar with standing in front of the dam, then. :16suspect


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i plan on being there..i gotta try my new Pin out! see you guys saturday


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like we'll have center-piners, fly-fishers, and spinners all represented.
I wonder if Steelie has been tying up any mini-wheat or mullberry patterns?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, I'll be there but my plans may have changed. I tore/strained my right medial calf muscle at work today. I'm on crutches for a week to 10 days!! BUT, I will find a way to fish!!! Some one may have to help me out to a rock or something... and I won't be chasing any fish downstream, but I'm willing to give it a try!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> Well, I'll be there but my plans may have changed. I tore/strained my right medial calf muscle at work today. I'm on crutches for a week to 10 days!! BUT, I will find a way to fish!!! Some one may have to help me out to a rock or something... and I won't be chasing any fish downstream, but I'm willing to give it a try!


I didn't think of it when you called Mike, but if guys on here can keep on fishin after ripping hooks outta their heads, hands, etc. then you better be fishing after this mishap:lol::lol:

Keep me posted as to when you're planning on showing up and I can give you hand. I'm probably going to be leaving early, there's a particular cat up for adoption up in Cedar Springs and my daughter's been busting my gonads about getting a pet.


----------



## ChefJRock (Jul 9, 2007)

I would bring minnows. I fish at the damn. Often and the minnows are spotty at best. I have been catching smallies driftin a few spits and a single hook in some of the runs below the dam. Fast action a the right day. Nothing big just alot of fish. Hope to make it. Sounds fun


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Jul 5, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Some one may have to help me out to a rock or something...


Sorry to hear about your torn muscle. I am sure there will be plenty of rocks left from the kids, for you to sit on down there. I am sure if I gave the 6th St. Corp Of Engineers a call, they might build you a temporary handicap wheelchair ramp to the pole hole. I'll sit on the sidelines and watch.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I was a jock all thru hichschool and college. I've never torn or pulled a muscle like this. I'm 40 years old and have never really even played with crutches... it's only been half a day and I hate them already!!!!


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

this morning the water was so low you could crawl out there! im sure a few of us could get you out there. to bad the tree is gone, you could've sat on that. 
what time does this party start?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I think Mike and I are going to get there around 8ishI stress the ish.

Maybe if we get some of this rain that's getting forecasted, the river will be a little higher??


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

no lead said:


> this morning the water was so low you could crawl out there! im sure a few of us could get you out there. to bad the tree is gone, you could've sat on that.
> what time does this party start?


The tree is gone!!!!:yikes: I was just planted on it Wednesday morning! If it's gone,I'll sure miss it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

dtg said:


> I think Mike and I are going to get there around 8ishI stress the ish.
> 
> Maybe if we get some of this rain that's getting forecasted, the river will be a little higher??


Yup, 8 ish. And it seems most of the rain is missing the Grand River watershed, so I'm planning on low water... which will be good for me!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

For those who don't want to wade, the east wall is always very good for the carpies. That's usually where I hang out this time of year.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't get there too early, or, according to the GR Press report, you'll bump in to all of the people catching skamania on glow tube-jigs between 4-9 am. If I were a trout, and I was once in a previous life-experience, I would be headin' straight to the Rouge. A steelie has got to be stressin' in the Grand. 
Weather forcast sounds good, almost too good. I wouldn't mind if it rained, but at least we won't have to contend with any lightening. Polish Trout, here we come.......


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

itchn2fish said:


> Don't get there too early, or, according to the GR Press report, you'll bump in to all of the people catching skamania on glow tube-jigs between 4-9 am. If I were a trout, and I was once in a previous life-experience, I would be headin' straight to the Rouge. A steelie has got to be stressin' in the Grand.
> Weather forcast sounds good, almost too good. I wouldn't mind if it rained, but at least we won't have to contend with any lightening. Polish Trout, here we come.......


Not just any glow tube, mind you...PINK glow tubes. :lol:


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Jul 5, 2007)

axisgear said:


> The tree is gone!!!!:yikes: I was just planted on it Wednesday morning! If it's gone,I'll sure miss it.


Are you talking about the stump end of the tree facing towards the dam? I can bring my Husky down and carve you a seat on the end of the stump!:lol:


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

Trout King and I will be there at 8...see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

prepare to be slimed. Hope some ladies show up also!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

itchn2fish said:


> prepare to be slimed. Hope some ladies show up also!!!!!!!!!!


Uh, dude, I hate to burst the bubble, but this is 6th St. The only women you'll see will something like this: 











:lol:


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Have a great time everyone! Unfortunaly I'll be out of town. Had a blast at last years. Talking to the "old westsiders" (Whit and Oldgrandman) alone made it worth the time. 
Jim


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> Talking to the "old westsiders" (Whit and Oldgrandman) alone made it worth the time.


Anytime you talk to Whit you have to speak loudly and put great emphasis on the word, "old." :evilsmile:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey now, that's our old uncle Milti you're talking about!!


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm going to bow out on this one guys. After this past work week, I'm going to sleep in and be lazy! Have fun. 

Sid


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Hey now, that's our old uncle Milti you're talking about!!


We could always just call him "Old Milt," but with salmon season coming up that sounds pretty disgusting! 

"Hey, what's that on your waders?" 

"Oh, just old milt from salmon season." :yikes::lol:

Mr. Whit knows I'm just playin' with him! I'm sure he'll give me mine sooner or later.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You'd think I'd have thought ahead about this before now... I can't find any of my river sinkers and such... so do I hobble/gimp/limp into Meijers before I go to bed... or do I go early before I hit the river??

And man do I hope this leg of mine lets me fish from the river... I don't really care to fish from shore.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> You'd think I'd have thought ahead about this before now... I can't find any of my river sinkers and such... so do I hobble/gimp/limp into Meijers before I go to bed... or do I go early before I hit the river??
> 
> And man do I hope this leg of mine lets me fish from the river... I don't really care to fish from shore.


I've got some big O'le bell sinkers from last year Mike, I think there's enough there for the both of us. I'm also bringing a spool of 8# for leaders.


You got a problem with badonkadonk there, 1kcasts??????:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We just got home from GR and my 45th high school reunion and you guyz watch your unfettered use of the "o" word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seven of us showed up on the rocks in front of 4th St. Dam. My son Forrest (FoWhit in here) joined me. He landed four carp and lost two and I managed a measly two fish while losing four. We kept the fish in a "koi pond" as DTG dubbed our carp pen.........yes we did dare to move rocks in order to form it. The fish were released when we left.

The fishing was decidedly slower than last year, but we had a fine time anyway. It's always great to get together with MS guys.........and gals.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I stopped down later in the afternoon to let my boys feed the ducks--didn't see much going on.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

Great morning for fishing..to bad the fish didnt bite as well as usual but that fishing..it was a fun time tho..Whit and his son put a hurtin on us tho with the carp...cant wait till next year!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> I stopped down later in the afternoon to let my boys feed the ducks--didn't see much going on.


 
Well if my sponsoring member status would get re-instated I'd post some pics.

I did manage one more fish after you left whit... biggest one of the day at about 10 lbs or so... So I got 3 to hand and lost several others.


----------

